# Are your props storage friendly?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought, built, and acquired so much stuff this year (1st year) for my haunt that I had to go rent a storage building to keep it.

I guess this is an experience thing, but was curious how many take storage into consideration when adding/building new props.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For the first time this year, I'm really at the outer limits of my storage capacity. My fence, columns and wall panels store in the garage. I built a couple of good sized props this year and they are also in the garage but taking up premium space. All of the small stuff stores in our basement but again, I'm getting tight there. I really have to consider what I acquire/build from now on. I don't see me renting space so looks like I'm about done with more stuff unless I thin out what I have already.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I live in a town home style apartment and my garage well it gets used as an entertainment room, So I have very little storage to begin with. I knew going into it I was going to have to come up with a storage solution. 

Just curious as to what techniques people are using to assemble/disassemble there larger props with.

The maze I had in my garage was built with 4x8 sheets of OSB and connected with door hinges. I then reinforced the tops with 2x's. It wasn't planned, but made it easy for folding up and storing.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I try to build prop friendly storage props, I transport some of my props that I rent around Houston..and I have a small van so I need them to be able to break down in to compact units..The only thing that is not compact is the prop pole on which they set..The Body of my Witch's are made of Chicken wire and duct tape and great stuff .but since the upper half has a small pipe in the upper body that drops into the 1" pipe stand The cavity is pretty much hollow and I can remove the arms and store them inside the body. I then slip them into large lawn bags and duct tape them shut. keeping the prop clean while in storage.. ps I remove the costumes first so thy can be cleaned and I store them here at the house . so no animals will get to them in storage.:jol:


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmm, I wish I was as organized as Blinky. I will have some issues this year with the bigger props, so I plan to A: build a s couple of storage sheds under my deck and B: try to plan props better for disassemability (apparently that's not a word...but it seems to work for haunt props, so what the hell)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So far I dont have a problem. Breaking stuff down for easy moving is the first issue. A few nails up in the rafters to hang stuff and stacking room in the corner so far has done it. This may change since I plan on making an entry way and walls next year.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I just fold some stuff up...my BBQ was made to fold and fit in the shed but we don't have much for anything big


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I built a couple of things without thinking of storing them (ie: the MIB and obelisk) but, I'll find someplace to put them. I'm going to put some pallets in my crawlspace (7' at one end of the house tapering down to 3' at the other) and put more stuff under there than previous years. (pallets just to keep stuff off the gravel/plastic & level)


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You creepycanmore but you would not say that if you saw my work area were I make props and sculpt:jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have very limited storage so have to consider it when it comes to props. I basically do all pvc props. I make a frame from pvc and then pop clothes over it. I then take the pvc partially apart and stick the arms and necks in a bin and zip tie the longer poles together. 

I have a full size toe-pincher coffin so use that for storage as well. I have almost all of my bluckies in it, I think we squeezed 9 in there. I put all of the clothes for the props that I use and that I collect over the year into another bin. I use masks over milk jugs for heads, the jugs get tossed after Halloween and I start collecting them again in Sept. and the masks get stored in a bin in the house to save the latex from the heat. 

But basically everything goes into bins and get stacked at the back of the garage (up to 16 in there now! plus my coffin, the Frankenbucky in his crate, a TCT, and cooler and trash can fog chillers) and then more things in the shed. Not to mention all the stuff tucked away in the house. The graveyard fence parts get stacked against the side of the shed.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The storage thing will eventually cause my divorce. 

Having a great display and haunt one month out of the year is awesome. 

Storing the crap it takes to make it happen for eleven months is not so awesome. 

If you get something figured out, let me know. My marriage may depend on it.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I built my pirate stage modularly, but I have no intention of taking it down. It's already in my garage, and I can work on it all year. Also the spider webs will look very authentic by next October...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Our haunt consists mostly of life size standing props. So they take up very little room to store, at least floor space anyway. The storage area in the basement for our stuff is only about a 7' X 7' area.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Of the few props I have made and designed, breakdown and storage are always foremost in my mind. We have a witch, my brother-in-law made, who's arms and head remove for storage. Her torso and base come apart, but are bulky. I had a design of building a torso to fit inside the cauldron which would fit under to base. But he made a heavy steel base for it now and the storage of it isn't as easy.
I approached my graves and gravestones with storage in mind from the outset. Mine are made of wood and painted with faux stone paint. The back cover is hinged and latched. There is more than enough space inside to house the anchors that hold the stones in place as well as the retired bed sheets (now dyed graves). I use leaves to fill the grave bags.
I want to build a shed to house my Halloween stuff, but design it in a way that I can take the walls and roof down to make a facade for the metal shed we also have. I would make it look like a crypt. The crypt facade would become the inside of my shed walls off-season. Shelving would be modular enough to use within my haunt (have to figure out what to use them for), and the base would be two parts to make a stage, should I ever get my skeleton band idea off the ground.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Take storage in mind when making my props?! ha, are you kidding. I'm always into big of a hurry to get done and just kick myself in the ass later when I am trying to figure out where to store stuff.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

We broke down yesterday and rented a storage unit near by. It is becoming just to crazey as the only storage we have (available) is the attic which is a PITA to to get to. Hubby has a shed out back, but that is already packed with everything else (mower, bikes, pool equip, etc.) 
I told him we could write the storage cost off for business (yeah...I'm storing work files in there........sounds good to me), so that eased his mind at paying for it. 
Besides, when he gets tired of paying monthly for it....he'll break down and just build the extra garage he's been wanting to build for the past few years. 
A win-win situation I say!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lagrousome,
If I can ask, what does the storage unit run monthly and what size is it? Friends of ours who are huge into Halloween and have 75 bins of stuff just started renting this year. They figure it's the best option as they're running out of space and don't forsee not buying more stuff.
TIA


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Darkside said:


> Take storage in mind when making my props?! ha, are you kidding. I'm always into big of a hurry to get done and just kick myself in the ass later when I am trying to figure out where to store stuff.


Well that's basically what I did. I was just wondering if those of you with more experience if you take storage into consideration or do build what you want/how you want and worry about it later.:googly:

I rented a 10X10X10 storage unit a few blocks from my house at $40/month. Not to bad as I was able to store some other stuff I didn't need daily access to.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I too am starting to run out of space for my treasured Halloween items. Because of expanding my SpookyTowne display, turning the dining room into a gothic dining room, creating a Psycho bathroom, the hubby was gracious enough to provide more storage space in the basement by moving a lot of his things around and letting me have his space. I don't have a storage shed yet or a garage so I will have to be extra careful next year because I will be in divorce court myself. Because my graveyard already has enough tombstones, crows, skeletons, I would like to make a monstermud prop or make a creepy scarecrow like I've seen some of you guys already do. I know I'm contradicting myself here, but I would like to get into more advanced prop making. There is nothing like creating a prop with you're own hands and inginuity. 

I was thinking of placing my antique Chevy truck in storage until I can get the money to start her bodywork so I just might be renting me a storage unit. I figured by doing that, I will have room to store my beloved treasures (Halloween props and truck) in the same unit. It's a thought.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Before I moved out to CA with Kouma, I had a 2 br mobile home and it was packed full of props. Now we are in a 1br apartment. My dad is storing all my props from back east for me till we can get into a house or something bigger. What props we have built so far may have to stay out on display in the apartment. We do have several bins of things stacked on a wall in the bedroom. Our outside storage has Kouma's fenders for his truck in them and a few other odd and end things. We have no room for everything.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I feel your pain.
I have been renting 2 10 x 20 storage units for 4-5 yrs. now.
Kind of makes you sick when you write out your check every month.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have made an effort to keep storage in mind as my props have become more and more complex.(and huge, in some cases) This takes a bit of forethought as to exactly how large a prop is going to be and the amount of storage space available. For instance, the hearse I built this year breaks down to flat panels and the wheel assembly with just 8 bolts. The winged horse I made disassembles to the torso, and occupies approximately the space of a large trashcan.

I have been fortunate to have access to a large storage area, but as situations have changed this year I am planning on building a storage shed at my house soon. 
Currently, my 2007 props are occupying approximately an 8 x 8 area with no stacking to speak of, so I should be good for a while longer.:smoking: 

props are like jello....there's always room for more.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Last year, we bought another shed strictly for halloween stuff. With the new additions for 07, it is now packed! Next year we are giving in and renting a strorage unit.


----------

